# Puppy weight



## I love my penny (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi does anybody know the average weight of a miniature cockapoo at 10 weeks ?


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Use this chart, pick either American or English cocker spaniel based on the parentage and it will show a range.

http://www.puppychart.com/

It's not perfect for mixed breed but at least get you into the ballpark if you have a minature poodle cross.


----------

